# Any 3d archers



## 10x_archer (Feb 1, 2007)

well if you are ever coming up to Saskatchewan or even Alberta, north Dakota, or Manitoba give me a shout. 3D rocks!


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

i love 3d shooting and want to teach the youths that you can take longer shots but sometimes them targets farther than they look lol have seen ppl undershoot them bigtime or overshoot there arrows right into rivers when the big buck comes you goto be prepared on instinct sometimes you dont have that time to use a rangefinder its draw that bow back and choose the right pin but i use a hha slider so for me slide it and shoot lol


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

oh 10x i hate to say it as much as i love my martin slayer i had now i shoot a mathews drenalin but dont get me wrong martin will put the arrow where u place it good bows the new line i dont care for scepter and the slayer and cougar are my favorite models the other ones im not a fan of but i havnt got to shoot them yet il be buying another one in the future my goal is 3-4 bows lol


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i shoot i love 3d its awesome but i have never traveld for tourneys just local ones


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

yea i live in il. and go to alot of 3d


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

i live in texas and shoot all the local and state tourney 3ds


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

*I love 3-D!*

This past Feb. I got 3rd place at the indoor 3-d nationals here in winnipeg.
I thought it wasn't bad considering I was shooting 430 grain logs out of a 60# bow witha 28" dl. I now have a bit better of a 3-d setup, but I did win a few local tourneys with the slower setup.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

3d speed dont kill acuracy does  im moving down to a 60lb drenalin from 70lbs


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i love 3d but i'm from ireland !!!!! :wink::wink:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i love 3 d but i went to my last 3d yesterday


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> i love 3 d but i went to my last 3d yesterday


why you say that  ???


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

cause there ain't any more bow shoots were i live and i am going to be hunting


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

so u just mean for the year


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I shoot IBO, ASA, NFAA
I live in WV, but I shoot all the legs of the triple crown, and this year im going to try to go to Vegas.

Ill join the team.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I live in wisconsin and thats all I do is shoot 3d's all summer. Great practice for hunting.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

PlushHunter said:


> 3d speed dont kill acuracy does  im moving down to a 60lb drenalin from 70lbs


Smart Choice. I shoot a 60# drenalin and it does the job, shot a perfect score at a 3d shoot in august with it.


----------

